# TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

Last night I was finally able to install my 3" DP. Now I know why no company makes a 3" DP for our cars... fitment is seriously tight. I've got it nailed though. It took me 2 weeks of on/off work to complete this project. It only would have taken 2 days to build 1 downpipe, however I can't ever get away with just making one. I went through the entire process of turning this into a production part. Every last detail has been addressed. My downpipe can installed without lowering the subframe and doesn't rub, vibrate, or leak. In fact installing it is easy. Removing the stock stuff... well I can tell you how to go about that without wanting to scream _so_ loudly. 
Here's a picture of DP #1 which is currently installed on my TT. Please note - the production version of this product will have custom flanges (not muffler shop stuff) and two of the 3 bend sections will be 1-piece (not cut & weld). 
















I've got a whole bunch more pictures including some installed which I will post later tonight. You can instantly see the difference between stock and the 3" DP. I am using a Magnaflow high-flow cat and am able to tuck it up beside the axle. Undercar clearance is equal to the stock exhaust. 
So, some driving impressions. I have stock exhaust. I will soon continue this in 3" to the rear, but am stock for now with this DP. Revving the car up I can hear more turbo noise. It sounds throatier and more deep. crusing around town I feel boost come on alot more smoothly as it rises. It's less of a jerky feeling getting into boost. At part throttle the car pulls away from you alot quicker. At full throtttle the car rips. I can feel a definite increase from 4k to 6k. It's holding the same boost as before, but doesn't drop out as bad in the upper RPMs. Overall I am totally pleased. The gains will be so much more drastic with an aftermarket catback. When I finish my 3" I will be








This DP should hit the website in 3-4 weeks. Pricing is planned for $500 - $600 with a cat. 
Evan


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (2kjettaguy)*

VERY nice! 
Looks like you could make the top piece interchangeable depending on turbo setup. Could be wrong though.


----------



## cramer (May 3, 2000)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (2kjettaguy)*

are you running the stock turbo still? Our TT has 3" from the turbo back and it's almost too open. It's better suited for a bigger turbo. Definitely a unique sound though


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

why do you say too big? what's your set up?


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

guess I'm not so unique anymore! I love my 3" turbo back exhaust


----------



## Natty Boh (May 23, 2006)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (2kjettaguy)*

Wow Evan...looks great...can't wait to get one!!!


----------



## Wolk's Wagon (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (2kjettaguy)*

Looks pretty slick, nice work getting it all documented.
I would want the bellows flex section a little higher if it is possible.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (Wolk's Wagon)*

yeah this will be a must have. cant wait..


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

awsome $500 for a 3 inch downpipe. ...Can anyone tell me why a 3 inch would be too big for the stock turbo?


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Evan. Wish this was out when I had stock turbo


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (carbide01)*

*Joe* - Sure, the first bend could possibly be interchangeable for those not running stock turbo. That market in the TT realm is tiny though, so I won't be tearing apart my TT anytime soon to make big turbo DPs for the TT








*cramer* - stock turbo. I find 3" on turbo cars to be perfect. I build 3" TB exhausts for the mk4 1.8ts and get big gains. Check this thread out: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2725031 There is a dyno a few pages in. 
*Wolks* - according to the manufacturer of the flex section it should be installed paralell with the bottom of the car. It should be compressed and not flexed at any kind of angle. In my experience with good motor mounts and the flex installed flat and further away from the turbo they last longer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I took the car out for a drive last night. I am really impressed with the gains. I didn't think just the DP on stock exhaust would provide such gains! boost comes on smoother, mid range and top end rip! The car revs nice until around 6200 rpms. In the lower gears it's not as noticeable but in 4th and above the car reaches 100+ much faster than before. I can't wait to complete the rest of the system on my car








I've got a candidate for before and after dyno testing. Once production parts are built he will have a DP to work with and get us all some numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## estt (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (2kjettaguy)*

Great work.. Can't wait to get one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (estt)*

Looks awesome! Good job.


----------



## nasTTcar (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (2kjettaguy)*

Evan, will this also include a hiflow cat?
Would also be nice to have a set of new 02 plugs installed.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (nasTTcar)*

It will include a Magnaflow high-flow cat. A test pipe will be made available for those tracking their cars. What do you mean by "new 02 plugs"?
I see this made it to AW. I can't post on there in threads pertaining to 42 products or they will delete the thread / ban me. I haven't signed up for banner advertising yet, I only build one Audi specific product. 
Anyways, I would just like to say to those who think a 3" DP is a waste of money - you need to try one. Seriously my car feels completely different with just the addition of the 3" DP and high-flow cat. I don't BS people either, so this isn't just sales talk. We dynoed a 23whp/48wtq gain with my 3" TB on the VW 180hp 1.8t with NO drawbacks. I expect slightly less gains from the TT due to the larger stock exhaust. However, you should feel what it's like to ditch the merge to dual pipes and stock cats. 
[email protected] will have a 3" DP on his TT as soon as my production parts are available. He will be doing back to back dyno testing at StreetWerke. 
I'll dyno as well once I get the 3" cat-back completed for my car. I did not drop the subframe on my car, so I cut up the stock DP. It would be very difficult for me to re-install the stock DP at this point for a dyno comparison.
Evan


----------



## ERXTT (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (nasTTcar)*

yea what he said, is that a Hi Flo cat?
looks great and guys like me can get the gains and retain stock muffler.


----------



## phatcashenglish (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (2kjettaguy)*

Looks good 2kjettaguy.
Here's a shot of the rear section on my APR 3" Turboback.








No resonators or mufflers in this pipe.








Very happy with it. Sorry, no dyno before and afters. 
Loud and Proud.
-phatcashenglish (aka Ryan E.)


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (phatcashenglish)*

what is the projected price w/o cats?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (GTImafia)*

$75 less without a cat...
That's pretty ballsy to run no mufflers! My brother wants me to do that on my car, but I like it more quiet. My VR6 is the loud one


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_It will include a Magnaflow high-flow cat. A test pipe will be made available for those tracking their cars. What do you mean by "new 02 plugs"?
I see this made it to AW. I can't post on there in threads pertaining to 42 products or they will delete the thread / ban me. I haven't signed up for banner advertising yet, I only build one Audi specific product. 
Anyways, I would just like to say to those who think a 3" DP is a waste of money - you need to try one. Seriously my car feels completely different with just the addition of the 3" DP and high-flow cat. I don't BS people either, so this isn't just sales talk. We dynoed a 23whp/48wtq gain with my 3" TB on the VW 180hp 1.8t with NO drawbacks. I expect slightly less gains from the TT due to the larger stock exhaust. However, you should feel what it's like to ditch the merge to dual pipes and stock cats. 
[email protected] will have a 3" DP on his TT as soon as my production parts are available. He will be doing back to back dyno testing at StreetWerke. 
I'll dyno as well once I get the 3" cat-back completed for my car. I did not drop the subframe on my car, so I cut up the stock DP. It would be very difficult for me to re-install the stock DP at this point for a dyno comparison.
Evan

Yup - Project TT will be sporting this product when it gets to production. We'll throw it on Streetwerkes Mustang Dyno and see what it will do. I've been skeptical myself about doing a 3" downpipe because of the mixed results on other 1.8T's. However, there are two distinct differences with the TT. The exhaust manifold is considerably different and the turbo is signficantly bigger, plus the twin cats are rather restrictive. So we'll see what the addition of this downpipe will do.


----------



## Peta (May 8, 2005)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions ([email protected])*

Can i put this on my 180?


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions ([email protected])*

Some info I posted on AudiWorld, since people were talkin 'bout "overspooling" the turbo with a 3" downpipe, and that bigger DP would cause HP or TQ loss..... and that backpressure was needed post-turbo..........
From the 21st Century Performance Book:
_"Few tests have been done that clearly show the effect of changing back pressure. Most muffler and exhaust comparison tests change more than one parameter simultaneously, making the identification of exhaust back pressure as a culprit difficult.
However, Wollongong (Australia) mechanic Kevin Davis has done extensive testing of varying back-pressure on a number of performance engines.
These range from turbocharged Subaru Liberty (Legacy) RS flat fours to full-house traditional pushrod V8s. In not one case has he found any improvement in any engine performance parameter with increased exhaust back pressure.
The tests came about because Kevin has developed a patented
variable-flow exhaust that uses a butterfly within the exhaust pipe. He initially expected to use the system to cause some back pressure at low loads 'to help torque.'
However, he soon changed his mind when any increase in back pressure proved to decrease torque on a properly tuned engine. What increasing the back pressure does do is dramatically quieten the exhaust.
One of the engine dyno tests carried out by Kevin was on a modified 351 4V Cleveland V8. Following the extractors he fitted a huge exhaust that gave a measured zero back pressure. Torque peaked at 573Nm (423 ft-lbs) at 4700 rpm, with power a rousing 329 kW (441 hp) at 6300 rpm. He then dialed-in 1.5 psi (10.4 kpa) back pressure.
As you'll see later, very few exhausts are capable of delivering such a low back pressure on a road car. Even with this small amount of back pressure, peak torque dropped by 4 per cent and peak power by 5 per cent. He then changed the exhaust to give 2.5 psi back pressure. Torque and power decreased again, both dropping by 7 per cent over having zero back pressure. These results were achieved on a large engine with a large overlap cam - one of the type some people suggest is 'supposed' to like back pressure.

If, in fact, power does increase with increased exhaust back pressure, it is most likely the air/fuel ratio and/or ignition timing that are no longer optimal for the altered state of engine tune."_

Because you have load on the compressor wheel, youd have surging and other issues before youd overspool the turbo. If you had a boost leak, or no charge piping, THEN you could overspool the turbo because you would have less/no load on the compressor wheel, and the exhaust side would be able to spin as fast as it wants.
In theory, if you had a K03 compressor wheel on a GT40R exhaust wheel on a V8, you could overspool, since the pressure ratio from the inlet to the outlet would be so HUGELY different, but out here in the real world, no, you cant really overspool a normal turbo with too little exhaust.

I cant wait to see you dyno this Joe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And another big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Evan for making yet another great product











_Modified by carbide01 at 1:40 PM 8-28-2006_


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (carbide01)*

i definitly want one without cats.


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (GTImafia)*

We're going to want one for our new TT, Evan!
Not sure in what configuration, but I'll definitely want to get one from you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITECH (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions ([email protected])*

Bump for Evans DP .Seeing that the 225 TDT's chipped can make 260-280 HP,a 3" DP seems just right for these cars.As for 180 TT the jury is still out (IMO) but I guess dynos will prove/disprove the "torque loss" theory. Either way,rest assured yu will get a quality piece.Looking good Evan!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (VWAUDITECH)*

Good new guys...
Instead of using muffler shop stamped flanges like I did on the prototype I've designed some custom flanges. My laser cutting shop got back to me with pricing really quickly. The pricing looks great and it going to allow us to use my custom flanges and not the so-so universal stuff. 
I have been really slammed lately but I still need to build a mock-up of 3 bends to send out to our CNC mandrel bender. Once I have pricing on the bends it's 2-3 weeks until production parts happen. 
I'm also all set with JET-HOT to offer a ceramic coating option. It looks like around a $150 option. I've got two of our VR6 test pipes on the way back from them. I'll post pictures of the coating when I get them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Also, I've been getting alot of questions about the cell count of the cat. I cannot find this information anywhere on the manufacturer's website or catalogs. It's a three way converter, I did figure that out. That means less chance of a CEL because the OEM converter is three way and many aftermarket high-flow cats are only two way.


----------



## big bentley (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (2kjettaguy)*

Looks awesome! I need this for my wifes daily!


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

I wish I had dyno'ed mine before and after...hell i still need an "after" dyno!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

News from Magnaflow - the cat is 400 cells per square inch. Does anyone know the cell count of the stock cats? 
Evan


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_News from Magnaflow - the cat is 400 cells per square inch. Does anyone know the cell count of the stock cats? 
Evan

Sorry don't know the stock cat cell count. However, 400 cell seems pretty restrictive as most high flow cats are 200 or even less. What is the material?


----------



## kewlwhip (Jul 13, 2006)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Yup - Project TT will be sporting this product when it gets to production. We'll throw it on Streetwerkes Mustang Dyno and see what it will do. I've been skeptical myself about doing a 3" downpipe because of the mixed results on other 1.8T's. However, there are two distinct differences with the TT. The exhaust manifold is considerably different and the turbo is signficantly bigger, plus the twin cats are rather restrictive. So we'll see what the addition of this downpipe will do.
 very interested to know the final outcome- true on manifold/cats and turbo...225's should get substantial gains.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

400 does seem restrictive, however this cat is clearly not. The material is ceramic. You can literally see the other side of the room looking through the cat. They are clearly high flow and do little to lessen performance. 
No CEL in my TT yet. No CEL from VW owners either.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_400 does seem restrictive, however this cat is clearly not. The material is ceramic. You can literally see the other side of the room looking through the cat. They are clearly high flow and do little to lessen performance. 
No CEL in my TT yet. No CEL from VW owners either.

Good to hear about the lack of a CEL. I've got to try and pass smog with it at some point








Honestly - not real sure about how cell count affects performance. Maybe Magnaflow can answer that question.


----------



## Sttickman (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (phatcashenglish)*

Hey phatcash, know where I can get your exhaust? APR doesn't make it any more. I keep my eyes peeled for used ones but haven't seen any. Later.


----------



## TSTARKZ123 (Oct 1, 2004)

there is one FS in the classifieds.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

I have a set of 3" Magnaflow cats, and I believe they are 200 cell. No CEL issues with about 10k+ miles?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

would running a test pipe guarantee a CEL?


----------



## ttmofo (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (2kjettaguy)*

this is freakin nice, cant wait to get one .....dibbs on first one


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_would running a test pipe guarantee a CEL?

Yes, unless you run the spacer made by Wayne Schmidt. Check out the 42 Draft Designs FAQ for information regarding the spacer and being CEL free http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

I can't wait for this to be out. I've been searching for a muffler shop recently who would "reasonably" quote me a price for doing a downpipe for our cars. They all don't want to go through the process.


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Village_Idiot* »_I can't wait for this to be out. I've been searching for a muffler shop recently who would "reasonably" quote me a price for doing a downpipe for our cars. They all don't want to go through the process.

so true. might as well go apr if you want the muffler shop to do it.


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: (GTImafia)*

I found a local shop to do a catback, they did a friends piping for just $100 using crush bends. That price dosn't include the muffler he bought. So this downpipe would make a perfect platform to build off of I'm sure, draft designs is taking care of the complicated part and doing a job I can trust too.


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

Crush bends?!


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (carbide01)*

heres a question ive been wondering about...if i buy this downpipe, how is the fit for other catback systems?


----------



## UBEReuro.net (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks VERY nice. Got maybe some sound clips coming up?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (GTImafia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTImafia* »_heres a question ive been wondering about...if i buy this downpipe, how is the fit for other catback systems?

If it puts the outlet in the stock position - which is what it should do - all other systems that could bolt up to stock will work.


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

so whats the latest news guys?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (GTImafia)*

This DP will fit ALL catbacks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Update!*
I'm swamped. I have made some progress on the project, but still need to send parts off to my CNC bender. I've been extremely busy at 42 and we're honestly a bit behind right now. I'll get back on this as soon as I possibly can. If you've ever followed my project threads you'll see that my available R&D time comes in spurts. 
Evan


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_This DP will fit ALL catbacks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Update!*
I'm swamped. I have made some progress on the project, but still need to send parts off to my CNC bender. I've been extremely busy at 42 and we're honestly a bit behind right now. I'll get back on this as soon as I possibly can. If you've ever followed my project threads you'll see that my available R&D time comes in spurts. 
Evan 

Thanks for the update!
Also - as it's been asked about before - could you check into the difference between a 200 cell metal cat and the 400 ceramic? Might be a possibility to offer an "upgrade" to metal.


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

metal cats are less prone to trigger cel's


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

Any word on the DP? And an ETA on it I called you from Work but you hve not called me back yet. It's Luis from Forge Motorsport. I have a TT 225 now and would like one as soon as they are ready.


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (Anarchy99)*

im definitely down for one too


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (GTImafia)*

Wow. This looks like it could be a nice upgrade. I don't even have a TT (yet) and I'm already trying to buy parts for it.


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (602crew)*

it was the same thing with me before i got mine lol.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Anarchy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Anarchy99* »_Any word on the DP? And an ETA on it I called you from Work but you hve not called me back yet. It's Luis from Forge Motorsport. I have a TT 225 now and would like one as soon as they are ready.

Hey Luis, sorry for not calling you back. I've been swamped, I've got quite a list of call backs and emails to tackle. 
I'll get you one as soon as possible. At the moment it looks like I am going to be able to do some work on the project late this week. I'm not rushing things here, doing it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_
I'm not rushing things here, doing it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Cool buddy keep me in mind, Your DP looks Bad A**. Your the MAN.


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (Anarchy99)*

anything new regarding this piece?


----------



## Markus (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

I'm ready to buy one of your DP's. Or maybe if you need a 'Test Goat' TT. I'd volunteer mine. I'm in Columbia, MD.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*second that In Texas $$$*

Ready to Buy


----------



## VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (2kjettaguy)*

PM sent


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (VW_NUTTER_ECOSSE)*

oh oh, I'd probably buy one after everything is done and getting produced... This excites me


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (Phrost)*

hope its coming soon! & thanks for replying to my email awhile back... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (Village_Idiot)*

exactely how many of these are you going to be making?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (GTImafia)*

Update coming soon


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

yeah. this isnt gonna be a limited productions run is it?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

*UPDATE*
Things are moving along nicely. Today I was able to complete an accurate mock-up and send it off to our CNC mandrel bender. From the mock-ups he will bend the pipe sections of the DP in one piece per section. This eliminates welds, production time and assures each DP is exactly the same. It usually takes a week for our bender to quote us and two weeks to receive an order. We're going to start with 50 complete downpipes, so this is not a limited production item. 
In addition, we have made progress on the flanges as well. My DP uses off the shelf stamped header flanges. These are cheap, but not accurate at all and generally not what I want to use as a crucial part of a quality product. I designed my own flanges for this DP which make some improvments over the universal flanges. Improvments include adjustability, smaller hardware, ability to use studs where needed, accuracy, better gasket seal and overall fitment. 
So, with designs in hand I sent quotes off to my laser cutter. Laser cutters are pretty self explanitory. They use a laser to cut through steel making great 2D parts. While laser is great, CNC machining is better. I did some research and found an amaxing endmill which will sever 3/8" steel in one shot. This makes it cost effective and fast for us to make the flanges on our CNC machining centers. 
What this means for you guys is amazing flange quality and fitment. What this means for 42 is lower cost and control over our inventory. Lowe cost means lower end pricing for you guys. 
As it stands, we are cutting flanges for the first 25 downpipes. Mock-up is in the hands of our bender. Hopefully in 1-2 weeks we will have pipes to mate to our flanges! I would say these are 3-4 weeks from release and availability. 
My DP has been installed for 6 weeks now. I still notice the difference and am enjoying it. I have not had any problems with it whatsoever. I do not drive my car that much, but I've driven it pretty hard a few times. The guys at Criswell loved it when I was in getting an alignment and my Haldex fixed. 
So, there it is. I'll post pics of the new flanges when I can http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

I would also like to add something...
42 is small company. When we create a product we take it from idea to production parts in a time period which allows the product to be fully tested and built to my quality standards. I am the R&D staff here. I also run the business. Likewise, my R&D time is precious. Thing's don't happen immediately for me. There are days where I can't touch new projects. There are days where I get a few hours to dedicate, but on a daily basis I am doing 10 things at once all day long. At 42 we make almost everything we sell. We're not simply drop shipping other company's parts. Running this business day-day takes more than anyone can imagine. Only my local friends can attest to the monster that is 42. 
Anyways, what I am getting at is that I am not going to apologize for how long it has taken to take this product from my personal DP to a production part. I am sorry that it has taken this long, but in reality it will be worth it. I have gotten alot of frantic messages and snide comments about how long it takes me and 42 to release new products. If you followed what I do closely you would realize that I work at a pretty impressive pace. 
Anyways, cut me some slack guys. I'm not naming any names, there's no reason to and this doesn't necessarily apply to anyone that has posted here. All I am saying is don't bust my balls, it doesn't help. 
Evan


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

no worries mate. most of us know how it is to do things between working and free time. 
i just love the fact that its not going to be a limited production. that made my day. 
-john


----------



## Natty Boh (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Take your time Evan, anybody that has ever purchased any of your products know that your quality is worth the wait. We all look forward to getting the DP on our cars, and glad to hear that it's not going to be limited production because you have created quite the buzz!!!


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

thanks and don't let those pressure guys get to you. A quality product is worth the wait. 
Patiently waiting to get mine...


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

oh yeah, i just wanted to know if i would have to sell my soul on ebay now, and put in an order with you, or i could wait till i actually had the money. Take your time...i'm broke anyway


----------



## Creepin (Jun 11, 2006)

So will this downpipe setup fit my 00 180 or no? i'm pretty interested


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Creepin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Creepin* »_So will this downpipe setup fit my 00 180 or no? i'm pretty interested

Nope - 225 only.


----------



## Creepin (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*








I WANT ONE FOR MY CAR! LOL
WILL THERE BE ONE MADE FOR THE 180 OR NO?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Creepin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Creepin* »_







I WANT ONE FOR MY CAR! LOL
WILL THERE BE ONE MADE FOR THE 180 OR NO?

Don't know - but Evan's will be for 225 only.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Creepin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Creepin* »_







I WANT ONE FOR MY CAR! LOL
WILL THERE BE ONE MADE FOR THE 180 OR NO?

If its for a 180 quattro car...the same DP for a 225 will fit...IIRC
if its 180 FWD you can get one on ebay thats made for a 1.8t MK4 golf/jetta...


----------



## Creepin (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

yeah mines a quattro, so it will fit?


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Creepin)*

from what Ive heard....the 225 quattro and 180 quattro have the same DP design....the 225 is a 2.5" were the 180 is a 2.25" that being the only difference....bolt up is the same..IIRC you might do some research on that though..ask around to make sure Im correct.










_Modified by sharons03jetta at 3:45 PM 10-21-2006_


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_from what Ive heard....the 225 quatter and 180 quattro have the same DP design....the 225 is a 2.5" were the 180 is a 2.25" that being the only difference....bolt up is the same..IIRC you might do some research on that though..ask around to make sure Im correct.










they are no where near the same


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

I stand corrected.....Ive seen pics of the bothof them side by side and they look very similar....even make the same bends but I guess Im wrong.. I know that the FWD and the All wheel drive ones are WAY different.......










_Modified by sharons03jetta at 3:47 PM 10-21-2006_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_I stand corrected.....Ive seen pics of the bothof them side by side and they look very similar....even make the same bends but I guess Im wrong.. I know that the FWD and the All wheel drive ones are WAY different.......









_Modified by sharons03jetta at 3:47 PM 10-21-2006_

The main difference is the bend of the outlet from the turbo - after that they are similar as they have to discharge the same way into the dual cats.


----------



## delasol91281 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (2kjettaguy)*

is this thing for sale yet?? i want one!!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

This DP will fit the 225 quattro ONLY. 
I will be making a DP for the 180 FWD TT / GTI soon. I already have a whole bunch of them on the road but had to hold off on making them for a little bit. 
This DP will NOT fit the 180 quattro. It's a combination of the two varients. In order to make this DP I will need to borrow a car for a few days to get everything right. I have a mk4 Jetta 1.8t and a TT 225 Quattro, so I don't have a car to use to make this particular DP. 
UPDATE
These should be available for sale in 2-3 weeks. Mock ups went to my CNC bender and he quoted delivery of the first 25 pipe setups at two weeks from today. We are halfway through cutting the flanges needed for the first batch of 25, so we're almost there. After we get some made I need some time to get the website updated accordingly. 
Evan


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Is pricing still going to be in the $500-$600 range?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (602crew)*

Yes. I want to hover around $500, but depending on how labor intensive production is the price may end up closer to $600. Material cost for us is set, but labor cost is still up in the air. I have to make sure I can pay my staff for the work they do! 
Evan


----------



## Creepin (Jun 11, 2006)

someone bring this man a 180 TT quattro so i can get one of these!!!


----------



## Sttickman (Feb 25, 2002)

*I might suggest not supplying the cat. There seems to be enough difference*

in opinion on what to use and it would be one less thing you would have to mess with. Just supply a nice flange w/a V-band clamp to be able to easily attach the cat of your choice.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

*Re: I might suggest not supplying the cat. There seems to be enough difference (Sttickman)*

Awesome job Evan and 42Draft ... you guys make good products and I've never had issues with any of them. 
Just when you thought that there is nothing much out there for a 225 Quattro








Any chance of 2.75" DPs for the 225 Q?
Pal


----------



## hedge133 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (2kjettaguy)*

When do you think you will have these to sell??


----------



## Jeff Bipes (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (hedge133)*

Did you read his UPDATE?
Like, 6 posts up?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (Jeff Bipes)*

No chance of 2.75". That's not a popular size to use here in the US. I would have trouble finding the material, my bender would probably need me to buy him 10,000 worth of tooling, and I would need to cut all new flanges. So, no








Good news - my bender was on a trip to DC yesterday and dropped off about 1/2 of the downpipe order on his way! We still need to cut around 75 flanges, but production will start late this week. Should be about 2 weeks until I have them ready to ship. We're still waiting on some bends from him. Maybe less time, we will see.


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (2kjettaguy)*

dude...i love you


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (GTImafia)*

<3 we all do!


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: TT225 3" Downpipe Installed - Pictures & Impressions (WinnersCIRCLE)*

Awesome! I just orderd my catback, so I'll be ready for this DP so I can have my full turbo back!
Adam


----------



## dtrain6977 (Sep 16, 2006)

If I have to, I will drive my 180TTQ up to Maryland if it results in this setup for this car. This is just awesome. Creepin and I will be on the outside looking in on this one.


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

I have a 180q....I dont live to far away (Harrisburg PA) I could lend it for fitment for a few days no worries.....let me know..


----------



## Creepin (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (Trickle X)*

YES!!!


----------



## dtrain6977 (Sep 16, 2006)

Trickle you are so awesome! Thanks a ton. 2k would this be something you'd consider? You've got 3 buyers right here.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (dtrain6977)*

Sure, I would need the car for like 3 days. In that time we would remove the stock DP, build some tooling, and build you the first DP. Do some road testing, build some more tooling and send you on your way. From there we would need like 3-4 weeks to get everything finished up and bent to our specs. If this is something you would want to do you would basically get a free DP. All I ask is that you're willing to work on our schedule and won't be rushing us. It's your car, but we also need to make it right so everyone's happy. 
Good news - a new staff member started today. He's a piping / exhaust pro basically. While we don't have all the pieces needed yet we made alot of progress today!


----------



## carbide01 (Jul 12, 2003)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Sure, I would need the car for like 3 days. In that time we would remove the stock DP, build some tooling, and build you the first DP. Do some road testing, build some more tooling and send you on your way. From there we would need like 3-4 weeks to get everything finished up and bent to our specs. If this is something you would want to do you would basically get a free DP. All I ask is that you're willing to work on our schedule and won't be rushing us. It's your car, but we also need to make it right so everyone's happy. 
Good news - a new staff member started today. He's a piping / exhaust pro basically. While we don't have all the pieces needed yet we made alot of progress today! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Evan!


----------



## Trickle X (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Sure.....I know I dont post here much....but I am waaaaaaaaaaaay laid back. I am in no rush, I just saw an opportunity to help out others. You can keep the car as long as you need. You just let me know when you need the car & it will be there for you to have at it.


----------



## dtrain6977 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks much Trickle X. And thanks to Evan for doing the fabrication on this. It is very much appreciated. I can't wait to get this. YES!


----------



## Natty Boh (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Hey Evan...Will the test pipe be available for this right away?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Natty Boh)*

Trickle X - I'll be in touch when we're ready. 
No test pipes at first. I was in a rush and I forgot to build a mock up for a test pipe. We are going to send that out early next week and it should take a couple more weeks to get those done. 
Evan


----------



## dtrain6977 (Sep 16, 2006)

Any new news on this front? I'm not in any rush, I really just wanted to post to keep this thread alive. I can't wait to get this setup.


----------



## jok3r (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: (dtrain6977)*

another b u m p .. ..


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (jok3r)*

Still waiting on the rest of our parts actually. We have a nice pile of parts assembled and waiting for final welding. The rest of our piping was supposed to show earlier this week and hasn't arrived yet. 
Once we have a DP completed I will need to photograph it and write installation instructions. 
Oh yeh, the stainless steel hardware for the flanges came in late last week as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Evan


----------



## SpongeTheOc (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

i know i'll get flamed for this one, but what was a final cost for one, +shippin to hawaii














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (SpongeTheOc)*

This week guys








Price is going to be set at $600. 
Shipping to Hawaii will probably be USPS Priority Mail. We will need to take one of the DPs boxed to the Post Office and get an estimate for you. Talk to me after they are available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will be updating the website midweek...
Evan


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Oh yeh, and $525 w/ test pipe (no cat). The test pipe and cat section will both be available separately for those who want both.
Evan


----------



## sims159915 (Jan 24, 2005)

fantastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (sims159915)*

"Wawaweewa, you are goood"-borat(shasha cohen)


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (GTImafia)*

Sweet! I've almost got enough grip saved up for this(kinda just splurged last week). So I am ready, and congrats on getting it made up and ready to go for us! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Adam


----------



## murray42 (Jul 28, 2004)

is nice, i ilke...
if i can see some dyno results (stock vs dp) I will drop the 6 bills,


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (murray42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murray42* »_is nice, i ilke...
if i can see some dyno results (stock vs dp) I will drop the 6 bills, 


You really need a dyno? If you have ever ridden in GTI with a TB exhaust, you'll understand this gains good power. Just look at the first pic on the first page. Mmmmmmm...
Adam


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (murray42)*


_Quote, originally posted by *murray42* »_is nice, i ilke...
if i can see some dyno results (stock vs dp) I will drop the 6 bills, 

Evan...
I'll be willing to bring my car up there for the cat-less version and some #'s testing.


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (602crew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *602crew* »_
Evan...
I'll be willing to bring my car up there for the cat-less version and some #'s testing.









hes got one on his car, no need for testing.


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*

I know that...but it was still worth a shot.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (602crew)*

murray42 - [email protected] is going to be providing us with some dyno data. He's going to do quite a bit of testing - as soon as he gets his hands on one








602crew - thanks for the offer. I'll let you know if I need you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Today I finished welding up a complete DP to take photos


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Today I finished welding up a complete DP to take photos










Looks great!


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

*Looks Great- I'm looking forward to getting the first one*

For you lurkers on the board, get with it and support Evan place your order NOW!!!


----------



## Natty Boh (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

DREWL!!! Looks great Evan, can't wait to pick one up!!


----------



## MsCarlyOMG (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (Natty Boh)*

he's been working his ass off on these (I know 'cause I had to hear about it)








get yer orders in asap! word to your mother.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Ms.Vr6)*

Done! 
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/tt_225dp.htm 
Pictures, details, pricing, the works at the above link. Any questions? Feel free to email us at [email protected] You can also email me or IM me, but your best bet is [email protected] I am a little busy, and I get a boatload of emails and IMs a day. You can order right off our website and we will ship asap! 
I'll post a formal product announcement this weekend sometime. 
Evan


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Ordered!!!!!!!


----------



## Pifiu (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: (invncble)*

damn another great product from 42n DD!
Evan you rock! Maybe when I get my TT I'll order one of these!


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (Pifiu)*

You are the MAN!! I'm going to have to wait for a week or two before I can order, but I will order one soon. Thanks soooo much for the AWESOME work that went into this for all of us. 
Adam


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (adamprice271)*

Just a heads up. I will be dyno testing this - but unfortunately due to the holidays and a busy schedule and the need to do a baseline without it first - we probably won't get to dyno till after the first of the year. I've got a new GIAC beta in the car right now and need to get some issues worked out. Also - need to dyno with the new FMIC and DV relo kit and samco hose kit that are on the car since my last dyno and the revised file to get a baseline. Then add the downpipe and redyno. 
Thanks to Evan for coming aboard Project TT to help fellow TT enthusiasts!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

No problem Joe


----------



## Natty Boh (May 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just a heads up. I will be dyno testing this - but unfortunately due to the holidays and a busy schedule and the need to do a baseline without it first - we probably won't get to dyno till after the first of the year. I've got a new GIAC beta in the car right now and need to get some issues worked out. Also - need to dyno with the new FMIC and DV relo kit and samco hose kit that are on the car since my last dyno and the revised file to get a baseline. Then add the downpipe and redyno. 
Thanks to Evan for coming aboard Project TT to help fellow TT enthusiasts!

Can you give us any info on this new GIAC Beta?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Natty Boh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Natty Boh* »_
Can you give us any info on this new GIAC Beta?

New file for the BEA engine code (03 and up) to make it more in line with the latest AMU engine code software.


----------



## one swell foop (May 7, 2006)

I've bought some stuff for my jetta from 42DD, and i don;t have a TT yet, but when i do i am going to continue to support you guys. great work!


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

Evan, can you post any kind of sound clip post-dp install?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (vaultpsu)*

There's no really much of a sound difference... The car sounds more throaty, but not enough of a difference to put in a video. If you have an aftermarket cat-back I suspect the difference to be greater. I don't have an aftermarket cat-back. Mine will be 3" to the tips by mid winter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MsCarlyOMG (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

insomnia bump for you


----------



## vaultpsu (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_There's no really much of a sound difference... The car sounds more throaty, but not enough of a difference to put in a video. If you have an aftermarket cat-back I suspect the difference to be greater. I don't have an aftermarket cat-back. Mine will be 3" to the tips by mid winter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have a borla catback... give me a discount and i will put up some sound clips... haha (im so broke!)


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

I've bought my DP ...Looks great







Now a can't wait to get installation instructions.......


----------



## Creepin (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (artur vel 2 hoot)*

here's the instructions:
1. Remove old downpipe
2. Instal new


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (Creepin)*

Heeh,,







Thank's 
You may be right !!!


----------



## adamprice271 (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (artur vel 2 hoot)*

Yeah, basically unbolt the cat from the catback(the clamp), disconnect the o2 sensors, unbolt the DP, and reverse it. Easy


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (adamprice271)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adamprice271* »_Yeah, basically unbolt the cat from the catback(the clamp), disconnect the o2 sensors, unbolt the DP, and reverse it. Easy

Have you actually taked a TT 225 downpipe off? It's not a simple operation - in fact most wind up either dropping the subframe - or cutting the stock one into pieces. It's a bit more difficult that other MKIV 1.8T's.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Installation is two parts - removal of the stock DP and installation of the 3" DP. Removal of the stock DP can be done in two ways - cut it up, or drop the subframe. I'll discuss both:
*Dropping The Subframe*
Basically, all you need to do is remove the 4 bolts which hold the subframe to the car. Keep the tie rods, control arms, ball joints, everything installed. When the subframe is loose it will come down about 2" on it's own. You can pull it down 2"-4" more. 
With the subframe down, the downpipe can be manipulated out. Some people say that you need to get an alignment after you drop the subframe. This can be true, however not always. The 4 bolt holes purposely have some slop in them. When bolting the subframe back up it's possible to skew the alignment. 
*Cutting It Up*
To do this you'll need a SawZall and long metal blades. The DP should be cut on the engine side of the subframe, as close to the power steering rack as possible. The two smaller pipes should be free to fall out. 
Here's how I did it. 
Pop the hood and start removing everything. Remove the engine covers, the charge pipe, the charge pipe retaining brackets, the strut bar, and any other brackets in your way of the downpipe. With everything removed you can now get your hand down and feel the downpipe. Use a oxygen sensor wrench to remove the first oxygen sensor. Soak the 3 downpipe nuts in penetrating oil and take a break. Also, soak the 6 cat nuts and the sleeve clamp at this time. 
Get out your full tool set, you'll need it for this step. The 3 17mm downpipe nuts need to be loosened with a breaker bar. You will need to come up with a socket and extension combo to get you between the timing belt cover and the frame rail. Once you've broken them loose with a breaker bar you can sneak a ratchet in there. 
Underneath the car you will need to break the 6 rusty nuts loose on the cats. I don't remember the size of these nuts, but I do remember they came loose pretty easy with hand tools. I think they were 13mm. You'll need a cariety of extensions and sockets here as well to clear the pipes and the subframe. Remove the second oxygen sensor and loosen the bolts on the sleeve clamp. You should now be able to remove the stock cat section from the sleeve clamp. 
Remove the passenger side axle shield. It's two bolts on the back of the block. Also remove the dogbone engine mount. You'll need the clearance. 
*Here's where you choose your removal method for the DP. *
If you're dropping the subframe, drop it and remove the downpipe. You'll need to twist and pull on it to remove, but it will come out. Keep the subframe down when installing the DP. It will help get your hands in tricky places and the upper pipe installed. 
If you're cutting the DP up, start by removing some more stuff. Take the passenger side wheel off. Remove the plastic side engine cover. Unbolt the axle at the transmission. Unbolt the front control arm bolt. You can now pull your hub and axle to the side. You will need to do this in order to install the upper portion of the downpipe. 
Reach up from the wheel well and install one nut on the upper DP flange. This will keep it sturdy while cutting. Take your sawzall and cut the DP right after the merge. It should allow the two pipes to fall out. Wear safety glasses and close your mouth while cutting! 
When the DP is cut, the two small pipes come out from behind the subframe. Remove the one nut you re-installed on the DP and remove the upper portion of the DP through the wheel well. Take a break, you just removed 1/4 of the parts on the car. Maybe not, but you've got a pile of parts going at this point! 
*Installing The 3" Downpipe*
This is still tricky, but a whole lot easier than taking out the stock DP. First install the upper portion of the downpipe. You'll need to get it behind there through the wheel well. It will only install one way on the turbo. You can re-use your stock turbo gasket and nuts. Alot of guys like to replace these, but I don't usually until I've taken them off 5 times. Tighten the 3 turbo-downpipe nuts up tight. You can do one of them from the wheel well but will need to hit the top ones from above. You'll find that you can use a much more reasonable socket/ratchet/extension combo on our pipe. 
Next, install the flex pipe. It will be inserted from behind the subframe. Be sure to tighten up the bolts that are pre-threaded into the flange. Unless you drop the subframe there is physically no way to tighten these bolts. Don't forget the gasket, and hand-tighten this flange from the wheel well area. 
Re-install your dogbone mount to put the engine in it's final resting place. With the engine sitting right, adjust the location of the flex pipe. The upper downpipe flange allows for quite a bit of adjustment. When adjusting the flex pipe you are basically centering the flex section between the axle and the heat shield. Once adjusted, tighten the 3 nuts. They are 1/2". You can use open end wrenches, and a socket if you're able to fit one in there. These don't need to be ridiculously tight. Keep an eye on the pre-threaded bolts to make sure they are not loosening up. 
Next, bolt the cat section and adaptor together on the ground. Don't forget the gasket, and tighten the bolts up pretty good. No need for an impact gun on this hardware. With the adaptor bolted up, pull the stock exhaust down and slide the adaptor into the sleeve clamp. Then, move the cat into position and hold it there with a bolt. Add the gasket and bolt the cat to the flex pipe. You have some adjustment here as well. Notice how close the S bend on the cat section is to the heatshield. This will be the only place to rattle if you are out of adjustment. Adjust as needed. 
Tighten the cat pipe - flex pipe bolts using 1/2" open end wrenches. You may need a 'stubby' for the top nut. Re-install the second oxygen sensor. Tighten up the sleeve clamp. Re-install the first oxygen sensor. Plug both back in. The downpipe is now installed. 
Take a break, then start reassembling the car. I would start with the engine bay. Get everything needed to make the engine run installed. You need to start the car to check for leaks. Basically, make sure all your coil packs are in and plugged in. Get the boost pipe re-installed and fire it up. Check for leaks. There won't be any unless something is really off. 
Now, really get back to re-assembling the car. This is like the 10 hour drive home from a really great vacation. It always seems like eternity comared to the ride there. 
So, that's it. The installation really isn't that hard, it's just ALOT of work. Now that I have done one I could do a straight install in 3-4 hours. It will take you all day. You must be a competent mechanic to do this install. There's alot to remove, remember, and re-install. Alot of tools are required, and it may only be possible on a lift. I couldn't imagine doing this on jack stands. Don't be embarrassed to seek pro help for this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Consider this a rough draft... I am sure I forgot details. It's been 3 months. 
Evan


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Wonderful write-up.
I think I'll give to my mechanic when the time comes.
BTW. How many dp's were produced. Is it just going to be one run? I don't want to install it until spring and don't really want it laying around the house all winter.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (602crew)*

Our first batch is around 25 kits, but these will be available at any time, for as long as they continue to sell. Spring time should be no problem at all! 
Evan


----------



## Creepin (Jun 11, 2006)

the installation for the 225 seems pretty involved. wouldn't you say that when the 180 kit comes out it'll be considerably easier since there is no bend at the top?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (Creepin)*

The 180FWD downpipe is cake. I honestly have never seen the 180 quattro from underneath. Once I get a car here I can answer that question http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Natty Boh (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

TT is at Induktion today getting the DP installed...very excited


----------



## 0027gti (May 18, 2003)

*Re: (Natty Boh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Natty Boh* »_TT is at Induktion today getting the DP installed...very excited

I had the pleasure of installing the downpipe and all in all not that hard of a job to do. If someone were to do it like on jackstands and lay on their back id say your gonna be all day.I had maybe 4 hours tied up in it,and that with a lunch break. Removing the stock dp is the hardest part of the job,and not that its hard it just takes time.For anyone wanting to install it themselves just follow the steps evan listed above and you'll be golden.and add to that i dunno if evan mentioned but you will wanna remove the 13mm buolt holding the level sensor to the control arm out, and to remove the 4 13mm bolts holding the steering rack to the sub frame.also i was having a little trouble getting the stock dp around the power steering line and it helped a bit to remove the 3 13mm nuts that hold the line to the rack and sub frame. 

The fit and finish of evan's downpipe is perfect.Once the stock dp is out of there the new one is a piece of cake going in.Zero problems and zero issues on evans part.
Corey went with running the test pipe which goes into a non res milltek exhaust.The stock wasnt as loud as i thought it would be but needless to say it sounds great,has a nice deep throaty tone to it. 
I dont think ive ever typed this much in my life so i'll end this with if anyone as any doubts about going with 42's dp, dont. Top notch product and top notch company, good job on this evan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Natty Boh (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (0027gti)*

And thanks for doing the install Jeremy...Here are my initial thoughts on the DP
When I picked up my car it was rush hour so there was plenty of traffic and wasn't able to get into it too much but here is what I think so far. 
I am currently running it with the test pipe using the angle block for the O2 sensor that is in the FAQ section on the 42 site to keep from getting a CEL.
It is not very much louder at all, this I'm pretty happy about. As far as sound goes the turbo spool is louder, and at WOT it has a hint of a VR6ish growl. It really sounds awesome. I will try to get some sound clips over the next couple days.
Now as far as power goes I would compare it to switching to a 100 octane program. So more power and along with that the car is holding boost MUCH better. I'm thinking with more time for the ECU to adapt it will even get better. It is not a huge change in power, but it is very noticable.
I am very pleased with the purchase and 42DD did an awesome job making this product.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (Natty Boh)*

just testing








Glad everyone seems to be liking the DP so far! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Natty Boh)*

Corey, I'm glad you are liking the DP







Boost is back to normal I assume??? I told you the turbo was louder


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I'm glad to see someone has taken the plunge. I'll be purchasing mine next month http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Natty Boh (May 23, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Corey, I'm glad you are liking the DP







Boost is back to normal I assume??? I told you the turbo was louder









I need to tweak the boost machine a little bit more but it feels great!! Thanks Anand!


----------



## Natty Boh (May 23, 2006)

*Re: (Natty Boh)*

Here's a sound clip
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNH75BuD_Vk


----------



## urugly (Jul 12, 2004)

Sounds good, I want one!...too bad I am a poor army Private and need to save for that...help me uncle sam!


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_The 180FWD downpipe is cake. I honestly have never seen the 180 quattro from underneath. Once I get a car here I can answer that question http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

need a guinea pig? I should be picking up my 180 quattro soon.


----------



## PsiGLI (Apr 17, 2005)

*Re: (TSTARKZ123)*

The full 3" from APR has a downpipe and mufflers, I think the guy above just deleted the mufflers himself.
That APR turbo back sells for like $2600 though


----------



## nebulight (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (PsiGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PsiGLI* »_
That APR turbo back sells for like $2600 though









Yea, I never understood that!


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: (nebulight)*

What Cat back exhaust do you recommend? I don't have $2k+ to spend on an exhaust. 
Joe, I can hardly wait for the Dyno tests. Are you using a stck catback or something else?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (jman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jman* »_What Cat back exhaust do you recommend? I don't have $2k+ to spend on an exhaust. 
Joe, I can hardly wait for the Dyno tests. Are you using a stck catback or something else?

Project TT uses a Forge 2.75" cat back exhaust. Hopefully i'll get a new dyno within a couple weeks and then be able to install the DP in January and then redyno by the beginning of Feb!


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How much did the Forge Cat back cost?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (jman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jman* »_How much did the Forge Cat back cost?

Can't get labled as a Forge anymore - now sold under the manufacture Blueflame. Check ebay - they go for about $600. Can find some used Forge's around - that's how I bought mine.


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Cool, thanks


----------



## TTon20s (Dec 27, 2006)

*mine*

heres a clip of mine, i made my own i should have taken a pic, but my car is pretty much 3 inch straight pipe 225 with a circle track muffler and nothing else
http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...4.flv


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: mine (TTon20s)*

Has anyone else managed to picked up this DP?


----------



## Mr.2TT (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: mine (RonN)*

Had my race one installed last Friday at the dealership. The mechanic was impressed with the quality and workmanship of the piece.They charge me for 3 hrs of labor.
The growl is deeper and slighty louder, very nice. The exhaust is still stock, though. I autocrossed on Sunday and had no power in the high revs. I'm having a cheap straight 3" pipe, no exhaust, installed locally, waiting for Evan's one... 
Congratulations to Evan and 42. I recommend strongly!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

holy **** are you serious? a dealership only charged 3 hours labor to install the DP? ...that's good. how much it run you...like $230'ish...I would expect a much heftier bill


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_holy **** are you serious? a dealership only charged 3 hours labor to install the DP? ...that's good. how much it run you...like $230'ish...I would expect a much heftier bill

Just for the record, that is what we charge also for this installation, $225, or 3hrs of labor. A normal FWD 1.8t Mk4/TT would be 1.5 hrs.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

cool..how much more would throwing a set of headers in the mix be? would they make the installation easier or more difficult?


----------



## Mr.2TT (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Yes, at Suncoast Motorsports, Sarasota,Florida, for the race TT(2002), they charge me $ 75 an hour ( their name is on the car). For the street one(2004), though, it's over $100. ( For the DP, I think he did the job in about 2 hrs , dropping the sub-frame.)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_cool..how much more would throwing a set of headers in the mix be? would they make the installation easier or more difficult?

A "set of headers"????? Whoa whoa we've gone from talking about a 1.8T to a V8 or V6 normally aspirated motor???? These motors don't have one "header" per se, let alone "a set"
Or are you referring to a new exhaust manifold? If exhaust manifold, it would not be really any easier while doing this, as the turbo would still need to be removed from the vehicle, and AFAIK, there really isn't anything else worth while for the TT225 engines as far as stock turbo exhaust manifolds go.


----------



## GTImafia (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: (Mr.2TT)*

hey michel! how were your times sunday? i got this new job that has me working alot, but i bought some new tires and ready to have a few runs @ the autocross.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yeah, I was talking about an exhaust manifold for the 225 TT. When I get exhaust work done, I try to get as much done at one time. Taking a look at some different headers out there, some look to me to be higher flowing. One place i saw offered porting. what are you opinions on that, or do you really think it should be left alone? but I'm really wondering is if a the DP is about a $200 install, would adding header be alittle more, or are we looking at say double ($400)?


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

Hey Evan, two questions. How much do you predict it will cost for your 42 designs turbo back 3" exhaust when you make it in the spring. Just a rough guess. Hopefully cheaper than the APR one







And second, if someone lives near you do you guys do installs? If so how much?
Dan


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (danchef)*

The cat-back will probably be in the neighborhood of $600, so probably under $1200 for a full 225 turbo-back. I haven't even built a cat-back for my car yet, so don't get too excited yet. The mk4 guys are literally contacting us every day asking for updates on the progress of our mk4 3" cat-backs. I need to get those back on the market first








We don't do installations. Talk to Induktion Motorsports. They handle installs for us and I am friends with every single person there. http://www.4induktion.com/


----------



## Mr.2TT (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (GTImafia)*

Hey, John,
Nice to hear from you. 
The layout, Sunday was super fast. On my first run I did a 540 ( I mean one turn and a half spin) very fast and kind of snapped my neck. Watch, one of these days they'll make us wear a Hans device in autocross,haha. Then a 72 and a 68 but off course...I'm in Street Modified , this year, a tough class.
See you Feb.4, Michel
Gulfcoastautocrossers.com


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Mr.2TT)*

oooo 42DD cat back...............when is this gonna be for sale??


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (golfzex)*

if you make a quality made stainless steel 3" turbo back I'll be your tester OR I'll buy it from you....APR costs so much. But I shouldnt have to say quality because from what ive seen of your pics and from what people say you make excellent products. 
Dan


----------



## MsCarlyOMG (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (danchef)*

just a little info on why he decided against SS








just scroll down a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://42draftdesigns.com/faq.htm#18tdps


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ms.Vr6)*

let me know when u have a 42dd 3" exhaust to go with ur 3" DP for my 225Q http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill be waiting


----------



## DopeyTT (Dec 5, 2006)

Just got my downpipe in the mail. I ordered the race series


----------



## Mr.2TT (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: (DopeyTT)*

Got my race down pipe installed 2 weeks ago, and last Friday, Mr Big Muffler made me a rinkydinkycheapy custom 3" backpipe, but what can you expect for $125! Can't wait for yours, Evan.
The PROBLEM is the noise, it's LOUD, I mean scary LOUD inside the car. From the outside, it's not to bad but still way outside the police limits.
I know, it's a race car, but I still drive it to and from the track...I ordered a silencer cone from SummitRacing.
I'm really afraid to have fun on the road,now.I hope to get used to it, be careful and lucky.
And, yes, the scream is Beautiful...


----------



## Creepin (Jun 11, 2006)

I pulled my car in at work on saturday to put my dogbone mount in quick and was just doing the regular check up on everything underneath, i was looking to see how tight of a fit it would be for the 3" DP and i really don't think that a 3" DP will fit past everything, i can see maybe a 2.5, but i don't know, i don't fab exhausts for a living  i'm curious what 42DD says about the subject when they get ahold of a 180TTQ...


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm waiting for Dyno results.....


----------



## VWdriver03 (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: (Krissrock)*

How is the stock on these, getting low? I have to wait till I get my taxes back to order mine








Also is there any, maybe just a slight performance difference between the street and track DP's?


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_I'm waiting for Dyno results.....

I too am patiently waiting with you.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (RonN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonN* »_
I too am patiently waiting with you.

My downpipe has been shipped. Depending on when I can get it installed and then on to a dyno - you should have results within a few weeks. Unfortunately - I work and have limited time to travel to get it installed and the dyno is a whole day affair.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

have fun with that install


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_have fun with that install









Stasis will be doing it - about 3-4 hour job for them


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: (RonN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonN* »_
I too am patiently waiting with you.

Any news? I would like to do the DP and the 3" exhaust when available.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (jman)*

Joe will be providing us with before and after dyno results. His downpipe should have arrived today, and I believe he will be dynoing it next week sometime. 
I am glad Joe will be doing the dyno work for us. I know he will take the time to get accurate data. I have not had the time to do any dynos with my TT. It's not modded enough anyways... stock intake and exhaust. I just have a GIAC chip, 3" downpipe, suspension and wheels. 
Oh, and a massive boost leak that I haven't been able to fix. 
Evan


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Joe will be providing us with before and after dyno results. His downpipe should have arrived today, and I believe he will be dynoing it next week sometime. 
I am glad Joe will be doing the dyno work for us. I know he will take the time to get accurate data. I have not had the time to do any dynos with my TT. It's not modded enough anyways... stock intake and exhaust. I just have a GIAC chip, 3" downpipe, suspension and wheels. 
Oh, and a massive boost leak that I haven't been able to fix. 
Evan

I'm trying to schedule the install for 2/16, with a dyno two weeks later. Unfortunately - I can only take every other friday to do these types of things.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

hey, better than my schedule


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

DP made it here safely. Excellent packaging - very very nice quality. Can't wait till next friday!


----------



## MsCarlyOMG (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

we're excited to see the results


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (Ms.Vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ms.Vr6* »_we're excited to see the results









you puttin one on the cabby?
ps - how you doin havnt seen ya in a while


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (golfzex)*

dyno results?!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (RoTTirocket)*

Posts 5 and six above yours


----------



## TThorman (Feb 2, 2007)

I too would like to see dyno results, thinking of getting one how about a group buy before the summer hits?


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (TThorman)*

i'm down for that...my next paycheck is coming in on the 15th... I got a DUI..and im not getting my lisence back till may 7th (its been suspended for a YEAR almost) so i'm just trying to throw a couple things in..so by the time i get my lisence back...she'll be a different beast


----------



## MsCarlyOMG (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_you puttin one on the cabby?
ps - how you doin havnt seen ya in a while









I've got a mk3 vr testpipe on my car and love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been doing well...working a lot. It's nice being home; I missed everyone while I was in NY


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: (Ms.Vr6)*

just ordered my race series downpipe..along with an extra cat (car needs to get smogged soon) cant wait to get it in


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_DP made it here safely. Excellent packaging - very very nice quality. Can't wait till next friday! 

How did it dyno?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (jman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jman* »_
How did it dyno?









Dyno's this friday. 
I did some vagcom logging which showed up to 2psi boost gain at peak - so that should translate into some hp.


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

lookin forward to seeing some numbers! unfortunately my downpipe is sitting in the garage...I need some more $$$ for the install..gotta wait till next week










_Modified by RoTTirocket at 9:01 PM 2-27-2007_


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: (RoTTirocket)*

One more day until the dyno results.


----------



## invncble (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (jman)*

I doubt Joe will post dyno results immediately. I think that you will have to wait until he writes an article in Project TT. But I can tell you that it *does* make a difference.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (invncble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *invncble* »_I doubt Joe will post dyno results immediately. I think that you will have to wait until he writes an article in Project TT. But I can tell you that it *does* make a difference.









Well I do have to maintain some credibility for the project








That being said - i might let some information slip


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (golfzex)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golfzex* »_let me know when u have a 42dd 3" exhaust to go with ur 3" DP for my 225Q http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
ill be waiting









WERD I'm in there like Swim wear!


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (exboy99)*

Dyno results are in. Just under 10hp and just under 20 ft.lbs. at the wheels on a Mustang Dyno on 91 octane with the CAT in place over the previous dyno. This is mated to a 2.75" Forge Motorsport exaust. More to come when the article is done.


----------



## RoTTirocket (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

why just 91? they don't have 93 out your way? Damn. We have 89,93 and 94 out here if. SO 10p and 20tq with the chip huh?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_why just 91? they don't have 93 out your way? Damn. We have 89,93 and 94 out here if. SO 10p and 20tq with the chip huh?

Because we don't have anything other than 91 in California. The increase is over the existing mods on the car which include, chip, intake, catback exhaust, DV relo kit, and Forge front mount intercooler. There were no changes in mods between the before and after dyno's using the downpipe. The increase is solely due to the downpipe.


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Very nice. I want one... and a exhaust.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (jman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jman* »_Very nice. I want one... and a exhaust.









I would highly suggest waiting for 42DD to do a full 3" exhaust - this would eliminate the need to use the reducer to mate to most catbacks which are designed to attach to the OEM coupler which is 2.5".


----------



## jman (Jan 29, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

That is what I want.


----------



## mkymk2 (Nov 14, 2004)

Dyno #'s?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: (mkymk2)*

I think the article states it was at 205 hp and 238tq before the dp..so I guess they got around 215hp and 258 ft/lbs....
what's the PSI peaking at? and across the range if I may ask?


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_I think the article states it was at 205 hp and 238tq before the dp..so I guess they got around 215hp and 258 ft/lbs....
what's the PSI peaking at? and across the range if I may ask?

Psi is peaking at 22+/- (since VagCom can't log anything higher than 2500mbar or 22psi) and holds about 19 then tapers down to 15psi by redline. 
In the next Project TT installment (coming out as soon as George gets back from Geneva) we do the third dyno of the car with the new BETA GIAC chip, Forge FMIC and DV relo kit, along with the previous mods. The dyno of the 42 DD downpipe is the fourth dyno of the car and the new numbers I've stated here are an increase over the third dyno. 
In the next article we'll talk about why we've reduced the numbers on the dyno due to a problem with the dyno's weather station sensor that resulted in the wrong correction factor being used in the first dyno (giving us artificially high numbers) which wasn't uncovered until the second dyno. In the second dyno - we did runs with the "higher" correction factor of the first dyno (so we could compare the two) and the right correction factor. While increases shown in during the second dyno over the first dyno stayed the same, our overall numbers are lower. 
I don't think anyone would believe the car put down 236whp and 277 ft. lbs at the wheels on 91 octane on a Mustang dyno during it's third dyno run - an increase of almost 30 whp over the previous run.
The third and fourth dyno numbers use the same correction factor as the second dyno. All in all we are very happy with the results of all the dynos. Also remember the third and fourth dyno's are using a BETA of the GIAC software which still needs some tweaking.


----------



## TThorman (Feb 2, 2007)

I cant wait to get mine, I have the Forge 2.75 catback also, but was thinking of mating up the DP with ATP's VES, when or if they start to make it again.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Dyno results are in. Just under 10hp and just under 20 ft.lbs. at the wheels on a Mustang Dyno on 91 octane with the CAT in place over the previous dyno. This is mated to a 2.75" Forge Motorsport exaust. More to come when the article is done. 

That's hot. I guess I really need to get in on this :{]


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (RonN)*

Back in stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Once Joe releases his dyno graphs in the Project TT article I will have them on our website.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2kjettaguy* »_Back in stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Once Joe releases his dyno graphs in the Project TT article I will have them on our website.

I have one article to be released in the upcoming week or so as soon as George gets back from slumming at Geneva







It is necessary to read prior to seeing the results of the latest dyno.
After that I'll go ahead and let Evan post the graph on his site. Full write up on the downpipe to follow shortly thereafter. 
It performs as promised - in fact - more torque than I expected. Remember I'm running on a Mustang Dyno with 91 craptane and the cat. 93 octane will definitely improve numbers and the test pipe even moreso! This is definitely a must do mod! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Evan and his crew for a quality piece.


----------



## Sttickman (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hey, thought I'd show you the downpipes with the Jet-Hot coating. Looks great. Cost around $200 for what you see.








This was the upgrade coating, forget the name, higher temp resistance. Later.

_Modified by Sttickman at 12:04 AM 3-16-2007_

_Modified by Sttickman at 12:05 AM 3-16-2007_

_Modified by Sttickman at 12:08 AM 3-16-2007_

_Modified by Sttickman at 12:11 AM 3-16-2007_


_Modified by Sttickman at 12:13 AM 3-16-2007_


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (Sttickman)*

230 and 270 tq. #'s are believable IMO......this would be 250-290 dynojet #'s...
I have a customer that dynoed 260whp/282tq. on 4wd dynojet,92 octane,FMIC /intake and REVO high boost settimg,85 deg. ambient,so your guys #'s are very good and totally on par with those mods.you should source some Torco octane booster and give it a shot on the dyno....








Dyno jet we all know,gives the highest #'s,but this goes in hand with being the most popular/compared.......can you guys set up a dynojet dyno session and see what it reads?










_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 1:12 AM 3-16-2007_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_ 230 and 270 tq. #'s are believable IMO......this would be 250-290 dynojet #'s...
I have a customer that dynoed 260whp/282tq. on 4wd dynojet,92 octane,FMIC /intake and REVO high boost settimg,85 deg. ambient,so your guys #'s are very good and totally on par with those mods.you should source some Torco octane booster and give it a shot on the dyno....








Dyno jet we all know,gives the highest #'s,but this goes in hand with being the most popular/compared.......can you guys set up a dynojet dyno session and see what it reads?









_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 1:12 AM 3-16-2007_

For my purposes - dyno numbers have to be related to stock numbers. I've gotten a 40whp increase over stock as measured on the Mustang dyno on 91 octane. A 86whp increase on the same dyno with these mods isn't realistic - that would put me well over 300hp with a chip, intake, FMIC and turboback on a stock turbo on 91 octane.








I could add another 30-40whp on this dyno with 100 octane in 100 octane mode. It's been done before by Nathan as shown in his dyno. My current numbers are a bit higher than his base number as shown here.








230whp on a dynojet would be disappointing - considering i've put down 200whp on a dynojet stock. Dyno numbers are meaningless unless they are compared to what you did stock. I also could make the numbers come out anyway I wanted - it's simple to do.


----------



## danchef (Jan 2, 2007)

when do you think you will have the complete 3" exhaust? which would be the 3" down pipe and the full exhaust obviously...
Dan


----------



## ShadyRidge777 (Mar 20, 2007)

http://us.f632.mail.yahoo.com/...Idx=1 here is a sound clip of the downpipe with stock exhaust


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (ShadyRidge777)*

dead link


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Where is a good place to have this Downpipe installed?*

Hi Everyone,
I am very interested in this 3" downpipe for my 04 Audi TT 225. After reading what is involved with the installation I was wondering if anyone knows a good and knowledgable place where I can get it installed? Here in Indianapolis there aren't any performance shops except for Kenny Brown and he only does Mustangs.
I would be willing to drive to Ohio, Illinois or Kentucky to get it installed if anyone knows a reputalbe shopd please enlighten me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Where is a good place to have this Downpipe installed?*

Hi Everyone,
I am very interested in this 3" downpipe for my 04 Audi TT 225. After reading what is involved with the installation I was wondering if anyone knows a good and knowledgable place where I can get it installed? Here in Indianapolis there aren't any performance shops except for Kenny Brown and he only does Mustangs.
I would be willing to drive to Ohio, Illinois or Kentucky to get it installed if anyone knows a reputalbe shopd please enlighten me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Where is a good place to have this Downpipe installed? (IndyTTom)*

Also where is the best place to buy this downpipe? Any Group buys or discounts going on at this time?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Where is a good place to have this Downpipe installed? (IndyTTom)*

Honestly, this is a pretty easy install...aside from basic tools, all you need are jackstands and a sawzall. Here is VWDriver03's really good install DIY, decide after you read it: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3291772 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

any group buys on this? get the price down a little, and is it available now? where can i get this guy? how much.. and what not.. just lookin for some details here.. thanks guys

-travis


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*

Maybe 42draft designs will offer some discount codes for the Holidays? 
That would be very nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You can buy the downpipe directly through 42draft designs 
http://www.42draftdesigns.com/...e.htm
or one of their vendors like ttstuff.com etc.... 
The price is $600.00 for the street version with High Flow cat or $525.00 for the Race Version without a cat and just a test pipe. I will opt for the Street version with the High Flow cat. I don't want the extra noise that comes with not having a cat. Plus no unburned gas fumes and smell. I wish they would sell it for around 500 bucks instead of 600 bucks and I would be all over it. 
Then I have to find a place to have it installed.


----------



## actorlany (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (IndyTTom)*

seriously... the current price is ridiculous if you ask me. is it mirror polished or something? come on now...
give a texer and a loyal customer a break.


----------



## midnight08 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: (2kjettaguy)*

Hey Evan, I recently purchase a 42 Draft ,Dp for my TT quattro from North American Motor Sports ,This is a great write up and seems straight forward and I have the ability to do it myself. I am new to Audi and need some clarity as to how and what needs to be supported when Sub frame is Lowered ,.ie engine ??? I have been waiting for warmer weather to do this project but I did change my stock exhaust to my new ,Neuspeed cat back so now I have the itch to get it done .I have been looking at my beautiful DP on my work bench wishing it was on . Appreciate any extra hints you might have for me so I can do this without cutting up the old one .I am going to try and take pics during and post up how well it works..Thanks again


----------

